

Clyde: An Expressive Lamp for Creative Homes -- Arduino compatible - jedberg
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/metamanda/clyde-an-expressive-lamp-for-creative-homes?ref=fb

======
jedberg
My friend has spent the last year+ in China designing this and working with
the fabs there to make this a reality. It's a pretty cool toy. :)

------
canthonytucci
The squishy eye was what got me.

